
Journalists, Made For AdSense Publishers, And Regression To The Mean Of Content Quality (Google is destroying their business models) - gibsonf1
http://publishing2.com/2007/05/21/journalists-made-for-adsense-publishers-and-regression-to-the-mean-of-content-quality/
======
aristus
It's unfortunately true. Some news editor friends of mine are now being
measured on the CTR of their stories. These are folk with advanced J-school
degrees and years of newspaper experience. But they are now writing the
basest, most puerile clickbait to boost their numbers.

It's all popcorn now.

